# Pearl Harbor ( The Movie )



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Been watching the movie Pearl Harbor on BBC3 ..... the film up until the attack scene has been deadly boring even with the occasional glimpse of Kate Beckinsale's underwear. The attack scene looks more like a computer game than anything else .... not impressed at all









Compared to "Tora Tora Tora" and "From Here To Eternity" it sucks


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Did you see the black dialled Hamilton on his wrist?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Robert said:


> Did you see the black dialled Hamilton on his wrist?


yes


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Tora, Tora, Tora





















Great movie along with The Enemy Below.

Alasdair


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

The ironic thing is, that in Tora,Tora,Tora the Japanese aircraft were actually modified Harvard/T6 Texans and in the real flight scenes in Pearl they actually used 3 genuine restored Mitsubishi A6 Zeros. Most of the attack scenes were computer generated. Found this link of bloopers in the film.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

PH is sh*te.

Saints & Soldiers now that is a war film


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

enemy at the gates the best war filim ive seen in ages and one of the best shags in a film there is.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Pearl Harbor is wank, Cliffhanger is at 10pm, also wank, but Janine Turner is better eye candy than dozy Kate.








:tongue1:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Alas said:


> Tora, Tora, Tora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and Midway (aka Battle of Midway).


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Alas said:


> Tora, Tora, Tora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched The Enemy Below for the first time a few days ago!

Superb film.....


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> ...and Midway (aka Battle of Midway).


You are soooooooooooo right.









My favourite war film is Apocalypse Now.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The Enemy Below is a good film







even though in the original novel it was a British ship!

These are some of my favourites, "This Happy Breed" and "The Cruel Sea" are probably my favourite two.

The First of the Few (1942)

In Which We Serve (1942)

Went The Day Well (1942)

Desert Victory (1943)

This Happy Breed (1944)

Western Approaches (1944)

The Way To The Stars (1945)

The Small Back Room (1948)

The Cruel Sea (1952)

The Dambusters (1954)

Reach For The Sky (1959)


----------



## kevmcf (Nov 14, 2007)

MarkF said:


> Janine Turner is better eye candy than dozy Kate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now your talking! I've been watching old 'Northern Exposure' episodes on DVD, and she looks mighty fine... needless to say, my wife is not impressed.

Just seen the end of Pearl Harbour for the first time. The word 'cheesy' springs to mind. There have been a lot of good WW2 movies, but that ain't one of them!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

kevmcf said:


> Just seen the end of Pearl Harbour for the first time.


I gave up eventually, thought it was never going to end


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Pearl Harbour (English spelling) was a chick flick with extras, and should only be screened on "Hallmark" IMO.

John,

You forgot to include "Ice cold in Alex" and "Dunkirk".  There are others we could add, but I get the general theme you are pointing to.


----------



## MilSub (May 9, 2006)

_One _ of my favourite war films is "Twelve o'clock high", 1949

There's one scene in the briefing hall when they all hack their watches before a raid .. a true vintage mil-fest !!

Never get tired of watching "Saving Private Ryan" - in DTS .. awesome !! (my neighbours just love me







)


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

MilSub said:


> _One _ of my favourite war films is "Twelve o'clock high", 1949


That was used in a leadership training course I was on a few years back.

I'm sure it was filmed at Burtonwood, where my late father-in-law worked (but he worked there many years after the film was made)


----------



## MilSub (May 9, 2006)

Robert said:


> MilSub said:
> 
> 
> > _One _ of my favourite war films is "Twelve o'clock high", 1949
> ...


Robert - you are absolutely correct !! I never knew that .. just done some browsing and discovered ..

" .. This film is widely used in both the military and civilian worlds to teach the principles of leadership. It is required viewing at all the American service academies. It has also been deemed "culturally significant" by the United States Library of Congress and selected for preservation in the National Film Registry. .."

Can certainly see why - IMHO it is a great movie


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

And it was a pain in the ar$e when he kept pausing it to talk - we just wanted to watch the film


----------



## MilSub (May 9, 2006)




----------



## Rich W (Feb 3, 2008)

How come in the film Pearl Harbour, those two fellas between them were involved in:

The Battle of Britain

The Attack on Pearl Harbour

AND the Doolittle raid.......

what a mighty bunch of pants

Battle of Britain for me thats a proper war film!!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I recently stumbled upon a rather excellent war movie I'd neither seen nor heard of before. Made in 1957 it stars Robert Ryan and Also Ray and was directed by Anthony Mann. It was shown on National Geographic channel and, although I missed the opportunity to record it, I got a DVD from the USA. It's set during the Korean War, a conflict which appears to have been rather neglected by many film makers who seem to prefer Vietnam as a subject.

Anyway, check out Men in War when you can, I doubt you'll be disappointed.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Das Boot

Apocalypse Now

The Longest Day (mostly because my dad took me as a kid) - 3 hours!

Patton (unbelievable tank battles)

Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

potz said:


> The Battle Of Britain, 1969.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

thunderbolt said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > The Battle Of Britain, 1969.
> ...


And me, makes you proud to be British 

Mike


----------

